# Convert manual gas fireplace to remote or better Alexa voice control



## kevinhart992 (Jan 31, 2020)

Currently have a gas fireplace with manual control to light shown in the picture. Would love to convert to remote and/or Alexa voice control. I have Alexa all thru our house but wondering what it would require to change fireplace to accept remote/Alexa. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 31, 2020)

That logset is not compatible with any controls, other than physically turning the knob.


----------



## kevinhart992 (Feb 1, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace said:


> That logset is not compatible with any controls, other than physically turning the knob.


Ahhh, ok thanks for the reply.  Guess I will research some loosest.


----------



## Jain (Nov 15, 2020)

kevinhart992 said:


> Ahhh, ok thanks for the reply.  Guess I will research some loosest.


 Did you find anything?


----------

